# New boat....hopefully



## bryan28 (Dec 11, 2017)

After Jan 2nd I will know if I'm getting a new boat or not. If I do it will be a SeaArk 2072 VFX with Suzuki DF140A on back. Still debating whether or not to get floatation pods and dual axle or single axle trailer. I figured with boat, motor, trailer, fuel, etc total weight will be around 3k lbs. Would like your thoughts on the float pods and single vs double axle. Thanks


----------



## KMixson (Dec 11, 2017)

3K, I would choose a double axle if money was no problem.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 11, 2017)

Years ago I had a heavy fiberglass 20-ft Gulf Coast. It came with a galvanized single axle trailer. After a year, I had an axle added. 

It was then a lot easier to tow, but, when moving it around in the garage, it was a lot harder to push around. If you are tight where you store it, and have to move her around by hand, that might be an issue. 

They do make various dollies to help, though.


----------



## bryan28 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'm going to go ahead and spring for the tandem when I buy. I don't want to have regrets after I make my purchase. Probably going to get SeaStar hyd steering vs BayStar while I'm at it. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 11, 2017)

Good for you. Hope to see you on the water this next summer. Do you fish the Chick?


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 12, 2017)

i'm a firm believer in more trailer than you think you need.i trashed a trailer in 2 seasons,then got a craigslist trailer to tide me over,trashed that one in 3 seasons then got a brand new #2500 roadrunner and still have it now,and it sees several hundred kilometers of forest service and back country dirt roads every year,but it's a single axle.i don't think a dual would work for me ,personally,where i go.however,i did need to swap the lag bolts for the bunks with stainless nuts and bolts and ditch the carpet for polymer glides.


----------



## bryan28 (Dec 12, 2017)

[/quote]


richg99 said:


> Good for you. Hope to see you on the water this next summer. Do you fish the Chick?



richg99 no I haven't fished the Chick. To be honest other than setting out a few juglines on Normandy lake a couple times and going out with a crappie guide on Old Hickory once I haven't done much freshwater fishing. Growing up in TX we'd wade in East Bay and fish the jetties and beachfront in Galveston but very little freshwater. I'd sure like to learn to catch crappie and eating sized cats on a more consistent basis though. Those hybrid stripers look fun too.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bryan, I don't know where in TN you are, but I've read that Reelfoot lake in West TN is good for crappie. 

I also know that crappie are available in the Chick. There is a Crappie "tour" and tournament on the Chick, so there must be enough of them to bring out the guys.


----------



## bryan28 (Dec 13, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Bryan, I don't know where in TN you are, but I've read that Reelfoot lake in West TN is good for crappie.
> 
> I also know that crappie are available in the Chick. There is a Crappie "tour" and tournament on the Chick, so there must be enough of them to bring out the guys.



I'm near Manchester and Tullahoma. Off I-24 about 60 miles east of Nashville. I'm near Normandy and Tim's Ford lakes. The crappie guide I went with on Old Hickory says they fish Normandy in the fall for big crappie. Also heard that if you can't catch a crappie on Reelfoot that you shouldn't be fishing for crappie.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Well, you are closer to Nickajack than I am. Looks like that lake holds some big crappie, along with LOTS of crappie.

Nice site....www.crappie.com too.

https://www.crappie.com/crappie/main-crappie-fishing-forum/327605-nickajack-wind-day/


----------



## bryan28 (Dec 16, 2017)

Made my decision yesterday. I put a down payment on a SeaArk 2072 VFX Deluxe CC. I went with a tandem axle aluminum trailer and Suzuki DF150. I originally wanted a DF140 but after seeing mixed reviews about its performance I decided on the 150. It won't be in until April or so but I will post pics when I get it. Thanks for your responses to my questions.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 16, 2017)

Congratulations, that will be a long wait.


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 16, 2017)

bryan28 said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan, I don't know where in TN you are, but I've read that Reelfoot lake in West TN is good for crappie.
> ...



I know that area really well. My grandparents have a farm about 10 miles outside Lynchburg. I’ve never been fishing in those parts though. 

Should I consider towing the Starcraft 700 miles next time I go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 16, 2017)

Even I wouldn't haul my tinny 700 miles for a few days of fishing. If you happen to come close to Crossville, TN., and it's in the Summer, I'll take you out.


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 16, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Even I wouldn't haul my tinny 700 miles for a few days of fishing. If you happen to come close to Crossville, TN., and it's in the Summer, I'll take you out.



I might very well take you up on that. We usually stop for the night in Ozone to visit my aunt and uncle. I think that’s about 15 miles east of you. It’s a lovely part of the state, and surprisingly cool in summer. 

Thanks!

I’ve actually been thinking about making a family trip of camping and fishing our way out to my in laws in Illinois, with a bend to the south through Tennessee. Fish from 6am to noon, drive a couple hundred miles, camp at a new lake, fish from 6am to noon, repeat...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 16, 2017)

If you can work a half day fishing , every day, into a trip, then haul the boat.


----------



## bryan28 (Dec 16, 2017)

Richg99 how often are you in Houston? I grew up in Pasadena and my family is still down in that area. I will be dragging my tinny 800 miles down there to fish a few days next summer. 

The only boat we had growing up was an old 14ft aluminum jonboat with an old 9.9 merc on back that dad inhereted from his dad. My dad would take me, my brother and another friend on that little boat and we'd creep our way out to the boat cut at the N jetties or go to east bay in Anahuac and set trotlines and wade fish for reds and trout. We probably looked ridiculous crammed onto that little boat but those were good times.

I want to take him out in my boat now. In a little more comfort and style.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 16, 2017)

Winters in Houston. Summers in TN.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sounds like a plan. 

Where in Illinois? I spent my first 40 years in the Chicago suburbs. Also spent 13 years during my retirement Summers near the Wisconsin/Illinois line.


----------

